# Where can I find a CM7 that actually has 4G LTE/4G icons?



## want a droid (Jul 23, 2011)

I use this XDA thread to keep up with CM7 themes: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1167075

But I've never found a theme that has the 4G icon themed. I always have to use the stock green 4G icon that comes with CM7.

EDIT: Meant to put "themes" in the title


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

"want a droid said:


> I use this XDA thread to keep up with CM7 themes: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1167075
> 
> But I've never found a theme that has the 4G icon themed. I always have to use the stock green 4G icon that comes with CM7.
> 
> EDIT: Meant to put "themes" in the title


I think cyanbreadx has themed 4g icons.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## want a droid (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks I'm using that theme now.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Ikandee is in the market and it's got everything themed.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Search the market for R3Ds. He makes sick themes including ikandee and urban. Well worth the $1.49 for urban. Always updates for it as well.

Best of all he is a bolt user so the 4G icon is themed!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

One word "stygian"(inverted black fade)

Proud New dad. Oh yeah is a BOY!!!


----------



## brizey (Jul 18, 2011)

Mixer themes the 4G icon.


----------



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

I did them myself following this how-to:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=923112
obv i replaced 4g (not the 3g icons) with 4g. my 4g icons are in systemui.apk.


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

Thirdeye in the theme forum includes it, as well as a bunch of extras the theme chooser can't effect since its a zip file to flash in recovery. Also has the center clock/transparent status bar mod available.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

julesism said:


> I did them myself following this how-to:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=923112
> obv i replaced 4g (not the 3g icons) with 4g. my 4g icons are in systemui.apk.


I don't understand why you'd want your 3G icon to be a 4G icon? It makes no sense lol


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Ibrick said:


> Thirdeye in the theme forum includes it, as well as a bunch of extras the theme chooser can't effect since its a zip file to flash in recovery. Also has the center clock/transparent status bar mod available.
> 
> Sent from my cellular telephone


The only problem with that is the only way to un-do it is to restore from a backup. You can't use it for a while and change your mind. I paid for Urban and it was definitely worth it.


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

SomeGuyDude said:


> The only problem with that is the only way to un-do it is to restore from a backup. You can't use it for a while and change your mind. I paid for Urban and it was definitely worth it.


Not true, you can just clear cache in recovery to remove center clock


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

WormDoes said:


> Not true, you can just clear cache in recovery to remove center clock


The THEME, dude. You install ThirdEye and you can't get rid of it without restoring from a backup or reinstalling CM7. I like to switch around a lot and I'm glad R3D's themes are around because they're the closest you can get to the admittedly awesome ThirdEye without being stuck with it.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

SomeGuyDude said:


> The THEME, dude. You install ThirdEye and you can't get rid of it without restoring from a backup or reinstalling CM7. I like to switch around a lot and I'm glad R3D's themes are around because they're the closest you can get to the admittedly awesome ThirdEye without being stuck with it.


R3Ds themes are awesome! But to remove a theme you don't like that's installed through recovery or metamorph why not just reflash the ROM?

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> R3Ds themes are awesome! But to remove a theme you don't like that's installed through recovery or metamorph why not just reflash the ROM?
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


That's what I said. "reinstalling CM7". Either way, that's a major PITA just to swap themes out. Hence I'm sticking with R3D's for the time being. If, like me, you use a different kernel and custom settings, you gotta reflash, wipe your dalvik cache, and then the reboot takes about five minutes. Much simpler to go with a kickass theme that just works like *poof*'.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

SomeGuyDude said:


> That's what I said. "reinstalling CM7". Either way, that's a major PITA just to swap themes out. Hence I'm sticking with R3D's for the time being. If, like me, you use a different kernel and custom settings, you gotta reflash, wipe your dalvik cache, and then the reboot takes about five minutes. Much simpler to go with a kickass theme that just works like *poof*'.


This is true and I do use a custom kernel with speedyweak so that is less than ideal. Gotta stick with theme engine themes and for me its all about URBaN and for me right now URBaNBlu3!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## dtm1017 (Sep 16, 2011)

Has anyone built a zip for simply the stock 4g LTE verizon icons for CM7?


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

julesism said:


> I did them myself following this how-to:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=923112
> obv i replaced 4g (not the 3g icons) with 4g. my 4g icons are in systemui.apk.


Awesome, thanks! I took the blue LTE icons on here and modified them so they match the CM cyan theme (they needed to be a bit lighter). It looks awesome!


----------



## rpz3.14 (Jul 22, 2011)

Honeycomb 3D SB has blue themed 4G icons. Below is the market link and the link to his XDA page. Overall, i found the theme a bit over the top, but with some tweaking,it has become my default theme for both CM7 and OMFGB.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.mike.hc3dsb
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1057234


----------

